# Разное > Курилка >  Сионизм и окружающий его мир. Споры о Сионе.

## juky-puky

> У России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года


- Но совершенно непонятно, для чего бы вдруг американцам это делать непосредственно, руками своих граждан?! Когда там грузин полным-полно??



> ... а страны НАТО ответственны за подстрекательство Грузии к войне, заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Владимир Назаров.


- Хм... Разве что подобным хитрым способом проверить боеготовность и боеспособность российской армии?..
Тогда эта хохма американцам удалась.

----------


## Nazar

> Тогда эта хохма американцам удалась.


Им сейчас новая хохма удастся, что-то мне это подсказывает, только уже в вашем регионе.
Вас так-же как грузинов за ниточки подергают и будете делать то что нужно им, отрабатывать пресловутые, ежегодные 3млрд. вечнозеленых. :Wink:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Так, по порядку. Какая такая у вас версия? Если вы обладаете какой-то особой информацией по данному событию, просвятите тогда незрячих...


Особой информацией не обладаю, обладаю головой. А просв*е*щать даже не собираюсь. Потому что бессмысленно.



> Насчет "с каким то англичанином"  думаю вы не будете спорить что русские живут не только в России, так же как и не только русские живут в России, согласны?


Я так и не понял, кто где жил, но вопрос остался. Кстати, а что доказывает этот непонятный пример с соседом?



> Я же написал, хотите подробностей - поисковик вам в помощь:
> Генштаб РФ объяснил, почему Пентагон так переживает за конфискованные «хаммеры»


А Хаммеры-то здесь при чем? И что это доказывает? Зачем Вы мне подсовываете "новость" более чем трехлетней давности? Про эти Хаммеры было известно еще тогда. А то, что Петагон переживает за них, так это его право. Есть за что переживать. Зато нашим-то радость какая! Захватили секретнейшую аппаратуру в полной исправности.
 Так что мои комментарии вот к этому:


> "У России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года


остаются в силе.

----------


## APKAH

> Особой информацией не обладаю, обладаю головой. А просв*е*щать даже не собираюсь. Потому что бессмысленно.
> 
> Я так и не понял, кто где жил, но вопрос остался. Кстати, а что доказывает этот непонятный пример с соседом?
> 
> А Хаммеры-то здесь при чем? И что это доказывает? Зачем Вы мне подсовываете "новость" более чем трехлетней давности? Про эти Хаммеры было известно еще тогда. А то, что Петагон переживает за них, так это его право. Есть за что переживать. Зато нашим-то радость какая! Захватили секретнейшую аппаратуру в полной исправности.
>  Так что мои комментарии вот к этому: 
> остаются в силе.


Ваша манера мне не ясна. Знаю то, что не знает никто, но задаю вопросы по тому что знаю, но не знает никто, но никому не скажу, так как обладаю головой  :Rolleyes: 




> У России есть доказательства причастности США к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года


США наводчик, организатор, а Грузия исполнитель данного массового убийства. Или не так? Доказательством служат эти Хаммеры, а также грузинский разведцентр американского происхождения захваченный под Гори, какие еще доказательства надо?  :Confused:

----------


## juky-puky

> Им сейчас новая хохма удастся, что-то мне это подсказывает, только уже в вашем регионе.
> Вас так-же как грузинов за ниточки подергают и будете делать то что нужно им, отрабатывать пресловутые, ежегодные 3млрд. вечнозеленых.


- И что же нужно будет разэтокого сделать, в ущерб себе? Например?

----------


## Nazar

> - И что же нужно будет разэтокого сделать, в ущерб себе? Например?


Вас сейчас деликатно подтолкнут к войне и потом будем с интересом наблюдать за гробами, которые будут возвращаться на святую землю.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ваша манера мне не ясна. Знаю то, что не знает никто, но задаю вопросы по тому что знаю, но не знает никто,


Разве я где-то написал, что знаю то, чего не знает никто? Вроде, я написал наоборот, что "Особой информацией не обладаю".



> США наводчик, организатор,


Кем, когда  и где это доказано?



> а Грузия исполнитель данного массового убийства. Или не так?


А так?  И кого "массово убили"?



> Доказательством служат эти Хаммеры, а также грузинский разведцентр американского происхождения захваченный под Гори, какие еще доказательства надо?


Никак не могу понять, каким образом "Хаммеры" и грузинский разведцентр доказывают "причастность США  к убийству российских миротворцев в Южной Осетии в августе 2008 года"? Означает ли это утверждение, что миллионы автоматов Калашникова, поставленных в десятки разных стран, истребители, бомбардировщики, танки, воен. советники и пр. доказывают причастность России к массовым убийствам мирных (или не мирных) граждан в этих странах? К тому же, я думаю, у Грузии найдутся куда более веские доказательства причастности России к массовым убийствам мирных грузинских граждан.
 За сим, сообщу Вам, что эту перепалку я заканчиваю, т. к. тема, как я помню, "Ливия", а не "Грузия". Да и смысла никакого не вижу.

----------


## Иваныч

> - Но совершенно непонятно, для чего бы вдруг американцам это делать непосредственно, руками своих граждан?! Когда там грузин полным-полно??
> 
> - Хм... Разве что подобным хитрым способом проверить боеготовность и боеспособность российской армии?..
> Тогда эта хохма американцам удалась.


Вы считаете,что допустим "советники",а фактически командиры,разработавшие план и руководящие его исполнением,а возможно и отдавашие приказы:-огонь по российским миротворцам.
Но непосредственно (я всего лишь допускаю)лично не нажимающие на курок,совершенно не причём?
Я даже догадываюсь,что Вы скажете;-предьявите средства обьективного контроля.
Эти доказательства в виде карт и документов,а так-же свидетели,в достаточном кол-ве в те времена предьявлялись.

Но мне хочется сказать не об этом.
Возникают законныйе вопросы:
1.А американцы знали о этой операции Саакашвилли или нет?
2.Мог-ли Саакашвилли без разрешения СЩА начать операцию?
3.Если знали,то почему не заставили этого не делать?
4.Если знали,то почему не предупредили руководство РФ?

И уж совсем простой вопросик,я его даже не номерую:-зачем планы нападения помогали составлять и вооружать.Тут я и знак вопроса не ставлю,сам вопрос есть и ответ на него.
Кстати,можно задать те же вопросы и о странах НАТО,и о ОБСЕ(тоже полунатовскую конторку),а как известно в НАТО у США ведущая роль.

----------


## Nazar

*FLOGGER*

Валера, грузинские ВС входят в состав ISAF ? это просто вопрос.




> у Грузии найдутся куда более веские доказательства причастности России к массовым убийствам мирных грузинских граждан.


Это прискорбно. 
Я имею ввиду твое мнение.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вас сейчас деликатно подтолкнут к войне и потом будем с интересом наблюдать за гробами, которые будут возвращаться на святую землю.


- К войне с Ираном? Тут всё-таки начинать должны США. Можно затем вместе с Израилем. Но начинать - должны США.

----------


## juky-puky

> Вы считаете,что допустим "советники",а фактически командиры,разработавшие план и руководящие его исполнением,а возможно и отдавашие приказы:-огонь по российским миротворцам.
> Но непосредственно (я всего лишь допускаю) лично не нажимающие на курок, совершенно не причём?


- "Причём", если это будет возможно доказать.



> Я даже догадываюсь,что Вы скажете;-предьявите средства обьективного контроля.


- 100%.



> Эти доказательства в виде карт и документов, а так-же свидетели, в достаточном кол-ве в те времена предьявлялись.


- Подайте на США в международный суд в Гааге, если есть доказательства.



> Но мне хочется сказать не об этом.
> Возникают законныйе вопросы:
> 1.А американцы знали о этой операции Саакашвилли или нет?


- Разумеется знали.



> 2.Мог-ли Саакашвилли без разрешения СЩА начать операцию?


- Без согласования - маловероятно.



> 3.Если знали,то почему не заставили этого не делать?


- ЗАЧЕМ - НЕ делать?? Им было любопытно - хотя бы, как я выше сказал, *проверить возможности России* в настоящее время. 



> 4.Если знали,то почему не предупредили руководство РФ?


- ЗАЧЕМ??

----------


## Nazar

> - К войне с Ираном? Тут всё-таки начинать должны США. Можно затем вместе с Израилем. Но начинать - должны США.


Миша, я могу ошибиться, но именно вы ее начнете.
А кто там кому должен..., ты уже сам на этот вопрос ответил, вы должны 3млрд баксов ежегодно и если ты думаешь, что эти бабки вам дают за красивые глаза, то видимо ты все-таки ошибаешься.... :Wink: 
В любом случае, рано , или поздно, кто-то должен за этот бардак ответить.
Мне-бы хотелось, что-бы это были сотни и тысячи гробов, которые вернут в США, но если они заменятся на то-же кол-во гробов, которые вернут на израильскую землю, плакать не буду.
Рано, или поздно надо отвечать за свои деяния.

----------


## Nazar

> - ЗАЧЕМ - НЕ делать?? Им было любопытно - хотя бы, как я выше сказал, *проверить возможности России* в настоящее время. 
> 
> - ЗАЧЕМ??



Сейчас они делают тоже самое с вашим государством и если в случае этой проверки, Иран и Израиль истощат себя до непотребности, вашим заокеанским хозяевам это будет только на руку.
Но вы живете только одной мыслью, что в случае серьезной, действительно серьезной войны, вы получите поддержку от своего папы, бабки, оружие, спецов и так далее.
А если этого не случится?
Может стоит пересмотреть иудее/фашистскую политику своего государства, по отношению к окружающим, к которым подселили вас, а не их к вам.

----------


## juky-puky

> Миша, я могу ошибиться, но именно вы ее начнете.


- Я тоже могу ошибаться, но мне кажется что от подобного шага руководство Израиля постарается воздержаться. После США - пожалуйста.



> А кто там кому должен..., ты уже сам на этот вопрос ответил, вы должны 3 млрд баксов ежегодно


- HE должны. *Египет тоже получает от США 2.5 миллиарда долларов в год - он что должен?? Особенно сейчас?!* 



> и если ты думаешь, что эти бабки вам дают за красивые глаза, то видимо ты все-таки ошибаешься....  
> В любом случае, рано , или поздно, кто-то должен за этот бардак ответить.


- С какой вдруг стати Израиль должен "отвечать" за весь бардак в арабских странах и в Иране?? Принимать к сведению и быть готовым реагировать на различные повороты событий - да. Но "отвечать"??



> Мне-бы хотелось, что-бы это были сотни и тысячи гробов, которые вернут в США, но если они заменятся на то-же кол-во гробов, которые вернут на израильскую землю, плакать не буду.


- Ты так мечтаешь об американских и израильских гробах, прямо упырь какой-то! Я не знаю, чем тебе так американцы насолили (да ты и сам не знаешь), но вот каким боком тебе насолил Израиль?!



> Рано, или поздно надо отвечать за свои деяния.


- *За какие "деяния"??*

----------


## juky-puky

> Сейчас они делают тоже самое с вашим государством и если в случае этой проверки, Иран и Израиль истощат себя до непотребности, вашим заокеанским хозяевам это будет только на руку.


- Израиль - союзник США, союзник стратегический, союзник, который не переметнётся на сторону противника, - так с какого бодуна вдруг США выгодно его ослабление прямо "до полусмерти"?! Это нелепо и глупо, - ослабление любого их союзника ослабляет сами США.



> Но вы живете только одной мыслью, что в случае серьезной, действительно серьезной войны, вы получите поддержку от своего папы, бабки, оружие, спецов и так далее.
> А если этого не случится?


- A если завтра Луна на Землю упадёт?! 



> Может стоит пересмотреть иудее/фашистскую политику своего государства, по отношению к окружающим, к которым подселили вас, а не их к вам.


- Евреи вернулись на землю, где было еврейское государство в течение 1500 лет, - в полтора раза больше, чем существует Россия. Иудеи вернулись в Иудею и Самарию, территории, которые были когда-то захвачены арабами, потом крестоносцами, потом - турками. Отдавать арабам, захватившим 14 миллионов квадратных километров планеты ещё и этот крошечный клочок земли - в 600 раз меньший, чемони загхватили, - а вот "хер на глаз" - и арабам, и всем им сочуствующим и помогающим моральным уродам!

----------


## Nazar

> чемони загхватили


Михаил, не заводись, а то ты уже писать начал расово верно :Wink: 
А еще раньше там жили неандертальцы и натуфийцы и что? 
Ваши предки, когда из Египта сваливали, вроде тоже не совсем мирным путем эти земли получили.

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил, не заводись, а то ты уже писать начал расово верно
> А еще раньше там жили неандертальцы и натуфийцы и что? 
> Ваши предки, когда из Египта сваливали, вроде тоже не совсем мирным путем эти земли получили.


- Володя, тебя нисколько не смущает тот факт, что из крошечной Киевской Руси её обитатели заняли одну шестую часть земной поверхности отнюдь не только лаской и добрым словом?! *Там жили тысячи, десятки тысяч людей, представляющих десятки самых разных народов! У них разве кто-то спрашивал, хотят ли они жить в Российской империи?!* Тех, кто пытался противится, "успокаивали" огнём и мечом! Поэтому упрекать евреев, что они 3200 лет назад заняли эту землю, когда совсем недавно даже поручик Лермонтов М.Ю. был зверским захватчиком-колонизатором, - это было бы смешно, если бы не было так несправедливо...
"В чужом глазу соломинку видим, в своём не видим и бревна"?

----------


## Nazar

> - Володя, тебя нисколько не смущает тот факт, что из крошечной Киевской Руси её обитатели заняли одну шестую часть земной поверхности отнюдь не только лаской и добрым словом?! *Там жили тысячи, десятки тысяч людей, представляющих десятки самых разных народов! У них разве кто-то спрашивал, хотят ли они жить в Российской империи?!* Тех, кто пытался противится, "успокаивали" огнём и мечом! Поэтому упрекать евреев, что они 3200 лет назад заняли эту землю, когда совсем недавно даже поручик Лермонтов М.Ю. был зверским захватчиком-колонизатором, - это было бы смешно, если бы не было так несправедливо...
> "В чужом глазу соломинку видим, в своём не видим и бревна"?


Так я о чем и говорю, сначала вы землю заняли, не мирным путем, потом ассирийцы пришли, потом снова евреи, потом римляне и опять евреи и так далее, но разница в том, что Россия как-то уживалась с большинством присоединенных народов и уживается до сих пор.
Вы же ужиться нормально не можете и как мне кажется не особо этого хотите.

В качестве шутки, пока писал этот пост, вбил в поиске исход из Египта, хотел почитать, просветиться маленько, так нет блин, тыркнул по ссылке и завис браузер, причем наглухо. Чьи-то происки. :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> Так я о чем и говорю, сначала вы землю заняли, не мирным путем, потом ассирийцы пришли, потом снова евреи, потом римляне и опять евреи и так далее, но разница в том, что Россия как-то уживалась с большинством присоединенных народов и уживается до сих пор.
> Вы же ужиться нормально не можете и как мне кажется не особо этого хотите.


- Ты просто не знаешь совершенно исламских законов. Ты (как и масса других жителей земли) не знаешь, что территория, которая хоть самое короткое время была под властью ислама, должна быть возвращена под власть ислама любой ценой!
Поэтому с мусульманами, которых в мире почти полтора миллиарда, и с арабами, которых вокруг Израиля 350 миллионов, 5 ("с копейками") миллионов евреев Израиля договориться не смогут в принципе - *мусульмане не хотят договариваться, поскольку это запрещает исламский канон.*
Но этот принцип - "Дар-аль-Харб" - "Дар-аль-Ислам", он распространяется и на регионы России тоже...

----------


## Привод

> - Володя, тебя нисколько не смущает тот факт, что из крошечной Киевской Руси её обитатели заняли одну шестую часть земной поверхности отнюдь не только лаской и добрым словом?! *Там жили тысячи, десятки тысяч людей, представляющих десятки самых разных народов! У них разве кто-то спрашивал, хотят ли они жить в Российской империи?!* Тех, кто пытался противится, "успокаивали" огнём и мечом! Поэтому упрекать евреев, что они 3200 лет назад заняли эту землю, когда совсем недавно даже поручик Лермонтов М.Ю. был зверским захватчиком-колонизатором, - это было бы смешно, если бы не было так несправедливо...
> "В чужом глазу соломинку видим, в своём не видим и бревна"?


*juky-puky*
Да вся история иногда бывает темным пятном. Крещение Руси Кн. Владимиром - возможно тоже, ИМХО, навязанное действие Владимира жителям Киевской Руси. И при воплощении своих замыслов он, надо полагать, действовал не только методами убеждения. Возможно и принуждения. О поручике Лермонтове - потомке этнических шотландцев с фамилией Лермонт - я соглашусь. Сослан царем за вольнодумство. Писал в Пятигорске стихи в которых высмеивал своих товарищей по оружию и боевым действиям. Конкретно, высмеивал майора Мартынова, rоторым и был убит на дуэли - узаконенном или наполовину узаконенном поединке. А много позже этому поединку в том духе царской армии был придан ореол борьбы и инакомыслия Лермонтова в противовес царскому режиму поручиком-вольнодумцем, не умевшим по современным меркам уживаться в коллективе. Если проще - скандалистом. Добавлю свое ИМХО, т.к. узнал это со слов краеведов в Пятигорске. В ЦВС МО РФ и глубоко не исследовал. Спасибо.

----------


## OKA

> Трамп вон своим единогласным решением Израиль расширил, отдав ему совершенно чужую землю...


Есть такое вот мнение :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4866911.html


Кста, познавательно :

https://e-kaspersky.livejournal.com/584173.html

----------

